
Watercoolr - Gossip for web applications - _pius
http://watercoolr.nuklei.com/
======
talison
There's an article about pubsub here:

[http://www.igvita.com/2009/06/29/http-pubsub-webhooks-
pubsub...](http://www.igvita.com/2009/06/29/http-pubsub-webhooks-
pubsubhubbub/)

